# Just ordered from Attitude



## Barbapopa (Apr 8, 2009)

Just ordered from Attitude.
2 orders each of the following;
Sensi Star
White Widow
White Indica

Will keep you posted on delivery time and grow report.


----------



## hydrotoker (Apr 8, 2009)

I received my seeds within two weeks. Live in the SE.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 8, 2009)

Which free seeds did they give you with your order?


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 8, 2009)

i am stoked that you recieved yours !


----------



## Barbapopa (Apr 8, 2009)

Here are the free seeds they are sending with my order:

Your Order Qualified for the following Discount(s):

FREE G13 LABS THAI SUPER SKUNK 5 Reg SEEDS
1 X FREE DIESEL FEMINIZED SEED Worth £8
+ 1 X FREE PURPLE LADY FEM SEED Worth £8
+ 1 X FREE SUPER SKUNK FEMINIZED SEED Worth £8
+1 x FREE PURE GOLD FEMINIZED SEED worth £9.99


----------



## Dillan (Apr 9, 2009)

I placed an order last weekend and am getting the same freebies as u. good luck with your order.


----------



## scatking (Apr 9, 2009)

Just got my white russian autos - free fem skunk and thai.  Looking forward to my second grow. Attitude came through as promised.


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 9, 2009)

hi there guys i have been looking for for attitude s/ bank web site and cnnot find it my avg tool bar gave me 100 pages of banks yet only found one that is close ! attituderadio? i did not check this out ! can you help me out to find this site ? thanx in advance.


----------



## Barbapopa (Apr 10, 2009)

The name "attitude" is not in the web address, so that kind of throws most people.  here is the address:
hxxp://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/

BTW, my card did not work on their web page so I called them.  Really nice people.


----------



## Barbapopa (Apr 13, 2009)

5 days later and I got all of my seeds!  That was quick!  I will be using attitude again that is for sure.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 13, 2009)

Attitude are the real deal.

They have a very good reputation.

I have left the Doc and moved onto Attitude because of trouble free full orders without seeds missing, and always delivers (Doc always delivers too).

But the Doc has gone downhill fast (my personal thoughts)

Im pleased you got your shipment 

What was it like opening the package and seeing your seeds of future plants inside? Knowing they will give you pain, misery, worry, love, doubt, trouble, stress and elation?

eace:


----------



## Barbapopa (Apr 13, 2009)

I loved getting all those seeds and the freebies as well.  They will grow to be some nice plants, I can not wait to get them growing.  My next grow will be clones from the club however I will have my seeds growing in the background so they will be ready to go by the time I harvest.  I am familiar with White Widow and it will be my first time with Sensi Star and White Indica.  I can not wait to see those girls grow into fine frosty ladies.  I am not sure what I am going to do with the freebies yet.
Now that I know that Attitude has their **** together, I will be ordering some more strains from them.


----------

